# Bootskauf



## Knurrhahn (19. November 2002)

Hi Boardies!
Habe mir heute bei ebay dieses Boot samst Trailer ersteigert. Es hat mich ganze 650 Euro gekostet. Jetzt werde ich den Forellen und den Heringen auf den Pelz rücken.
Nun bin ich für das nächste Meschendorftreffen bestens ausgerüstet. Wann geht es los Meeresangler Schwerin? 
Kann es kaum noch erwarten!
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## angeltreff (19. November 2002)

Glückwunsch. Aber ist das jetzt so, dass bei allen bei eBay ersteigerten Artikeln das Logo drauf klebt?  ;+


----------



## Knurrhahn (19. November 2002)

Hi angeltreff!
Nö ich glaube, dass ist nicht so :q  Aber ich denke ,dass bald da vorne ein Anglerboardlogo klebt.
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Pete (19. November 2002)

mensch knurri, glückwunsch...wenn der trailer halbwegs io. ist, haste zum guten preis gekauft...
was ist das fürn typ? erinnert mich son bissen an meinen alten hecht, den hab ich letztes jahr für 100 märker &quot;verschenkt&quot;...
kriegste da zur not nochn slipwagen rauf?
oder willste das boot per hand ins wasser bringen??? :q 
ps...guck mal inne pn


----------



## Knurrhahn (19. November 2002)

Hi Pete!
Trailer sieht auf anderen Bildern iO aus und hat bis Ende 2003 TÜV.Bootstyp kenne ich nicht. Habe mich aber mit Absicht für solch ein kleines Boot entschieden, damit man es mit zwei Mann tragen kann.
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Laksos (19. November 2002)

Mensch,

das iss&acute; doch die alte berühmte MS EBAY, die damals regelmäßig die alte Postroute befuhr! - Von wegen schnöder Aufkleber nur wegen dem Verkauf ...  :q


----------



## Albatros (19. November 2002)

Hi Knurri#h

Glückwunsch zum neuen Boot und zum eigenen Kapitän :m Der leicht bauchigen Form nach, könnte es evtl. mal ein Segelboot (Conger, Neptun o.ä.) gewesen sein. Ist hinten in der Plicht noch ein Schwertkasten vorhanden;+


----------



## Guen (19. November 2002)

Hi Kapitän , Glückwunsch zum Boot #6 !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Nordlicht (19. November 2002)

willkommen unter denn &quot;skippern&quot; im board   :m 
ich denke auch das es mal ein segelboot gewesen ist, denn vor der scheibe ist ein loch mit ner kleinen inspektiosluke gestopft worden, da wird der mast gewesen sein.


----------



## Ace (19. November 2002)

Hi Knurri
Glückwunsch hast ein supi Boot gekauft, wenn ich den Platz dafür hätte...bei dem Preis hätte ich auch nicht nein gesagt.
dann wünsch ich dir immer ne Handbreit wasser unterm Kiel:m


----------



## Klausi (19. November 2002)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, da hast Du aber ein Schnäppchen gemacht. Toll :m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. November 2002)

Moin Knurri!
Da hast6 du ja gut eingekauft. Für die nahe Küstenangelei reicht das Boot allemal. Größer sind unsere Boote ja auch nicht.
Treffen in Meschendorf wird es bestimmt mal wieder geben. Mal sehen wann sich im Frühjahr eine Gelegenheit bietet. Ich werde das dann rechtzeitig bekannt geben.


----------



## Pete (19. November 2002)

für die küstennahe angelei...??? na gut, wenns schön ruhig ist, jederzeit...
bei ein wenig see macht sich das fehlen eines geklaffterten rumpfes dann doch bemerkbar...dat schaukelt wie ne suppentasse...
aber bodden- und heringsangelei sollten bei nomalen verhältnissen (bis 4bft) damit gut möglich sein...

knurri, plan mal heringszuppern im april fest ein auf rügen...dann fahren wir per armada zu den fischgründen... :q


----------



## Fischbox (19. November 2002)

Meinen Glückwunsch Käpt&acute;n Knurri! :m  

Hast Dir &acute;ne hübsche Jolle gekauft mit der Du 100 %ig noch ziemlich viel Spaß haben wirst. Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, daß man von solchen Booten aus ganz prima in Richtung Kutter grinsen kann, wenn deren Angler mit langen Gesichtern auf einem überfüllten Kutter von den Fanggründen kommen, und man selber die Kiste schon ganz schön voll hat, die beste Beisszeit aber häufig erst noch kommt. 

Gruß von Fischbox aus Wahrenholz #h  

Hab aber auch schon mal neidisch geguckt, als unsere Freunde vom Kutter Ihre Dorsche mit Mühe in die Höhe gereckt haben. #c 

Viele Späße bei der Bootstaufe.#g  Wie soll das gute Stück denn heissen?


----------



## Klausi (19. November 2002)

Ja ,und ich komme mit :q


----------



## ralle (19. November 2002)

#h  Mensch ein Klasse Teil !!  Allzeit Petri Heil !!   #h 

  Reimt sich sogar  :q


----------



## anguilla (19. November 2002)

Glückwunsch dem neuen Käpt&acute;n ! :m

haste ne feine Jolle ersteigert!

Viel Spaß beim fischen!


----------



## Ossipeter (19. November 2002)

Als Franke in Bayern,  frage ich mich, ist die Boardwand nicht ein wenig niedrig ;+  Wenn da Wind aufkommmt, wie fährst du damit rückwärts, ohne dass du Wasser überholst?


----------



## Michael Grabow (19. November 2002)

Glückwunsch Käpten Knurri! Pass bei der Taufe mit der Flasche Schampus auf,dass es keine Beulen gibt! :q


----------



## Udo Mundt (19. November 2002)

Ahoi Käpt`n Knurri!
Hast Dir ja einen feinen schwimmenden Untersatz ersteigert.
Aber mußt Du rudern oder hat Dein Boot auch einen Motor


----------



## Tinsen (3. Dezember 2002)

:m  haste fein jemacht !


----------



## Klausi2000 (7. Dezember 2002)

Mensch Tinsenschatzi, da warst du ja wieder mal ein bischen spät dran .. gell :g :q #h


----------



## Tinsen (7. Dezember 2002)

wie spät dran ? versteh ich net  ;+


----------



## Borgon (7. Dezember 2002)

Na mit deinem Posting :qDer Thread ist schon etwas älter :q  :q  :m


----------



## fan__ta (7. Dezember 2002)

er &quot;gräbt&quot;  halt  gerne alte treads aus!! :q


----------

